# Money Money Money! The 2014 PDC World Darts Championships Game



## Mark T (Dec 4, 2013)

The 2014 PDC World Darts Championship is fast approaching. This year I'm trying to put in a game which I hope every one can take part in. The aim is to be the person with the most money!

The prize money on offer for this tournament is:
Winner (x1) ?250,000
Runner-up (x1) ?100,000
Semi-finalist (x2) ?50,000
Quarter-finalist (x4) ?25,000
Third round losers (x8) ?15,000
Second round losers (x16) ?10,000
First round losers (x32) ?6,000
Preliminary round losers (x8) ?3,500
Nine-dart finish ?30,000 (Shared if more than one)

_Not bad for a weeks work, eh?_

*The rules are hopefully simple:*
1. Each game player selects:
  (a) One Player from Category A - Order of Merit Top 8
  (b) One Player from Category B - Order of Merit Top 32
  (c) One Player from Category C - Other Qualifiers
  (d) One Player from Category D – Wildcards
  (e) One from Category E - Countries
2. I'll keep track of how much dosh your dart players have won in prize money
3. The winner is the game player whose dart players have won the most at the end of the tournament on the 1st January.

*The Categories*

*A - Order of Merit Top 8 (Select One)*
_(number is ranking)_
1.  Phil Taylor
2.  Michael van Gerwen
3.  Adrian Lewis
4.  Simon Whitlock
5.  Andy Hamilton
6.  James Wade
7.  Dave Chisnall
8.  Wes Newton

*B - Order of Merit Top 32 (Select One)*
_(number is ranking)_
9.  Robert Thornton
10.  Raymond van Barneveld
11.  Justin Pipe
12.  Kim Huybrechts
13.  Kevin Painter
14.  Mervyn King
15.  Brendan Dolan
16.  Peter Wright
17.  Terry Jenkins
18.  Gary Anderson
19.  Ronnie Baxter
20.  Paul Nicholson
21.  Ian White
22.  Steve Beaton
23.  Jamie Caven
24.  Colin Lloyd
25.  John Part
26.  Mark Webster
27.  Andy Smith
28.  Richie Burnett
29.  Mark Walsh
30.  Vincent van der Voort
31.  Wayne Jones
32.  Michael Smith

*C - Other Qualifiers (Select One)*
_(number is ranking)_
33.  Stuart Kellett
34.  Jelle Klaasen
36.  Joe Cullen
37.  Dean Winstanley
39.  Arron Monk
40.  Darren Webster
43.  Jamie Lewis
44.  Mensur Suljovic
45.  Ronny Huybrechts
46.  Steve Brown
48.  John Henderson
49.  Dennis Smith
61.  Mark Dudbridge
67.  Ross Smith
71.  Kevin McDine
76.  Ricky Evans
90.  Tomas Seyler
92.  Matt Clark
95.  Mareno Michels
96.  Max Hopp 
106.  Jarkko Komula

*D – Wildcards (Select One)*
152. Andree Welge
Beau Anderson
Ben Ward
Colin McGarry
Darin Young
Dennis Lindskjold
Devon Petersen
64. Gino Vos
139. Ian Moss
Julio Barbero
Kyle Anderson
Mohd Latif Sapup
Morihiro Hashimoto
Paul Lim
Per Laursen
Rob Szabo
173. Royden Lam
Zoran Lerchbacher


*E - Countries  (Select One)*
_(note these will be scored as total prize money divided by number of players)_
Austria (2 players)
Australia (4 players)
Belgium (2 players)
Canada (1 players)
England (34 players)
Finland (1 player)
Denmark (2 players)
Germany (3 players)
Hong Kong (1 player)
Japan (1 player)
Netherlands (6 players)
New Zealand (1 player)
Northern Ireland (2 players)
Philippines (1 player)
Scotland (4 players)
Singapore (1 player)
South Africa (1 player)
Spain (1 player)
USA (1 player)
Wales (3 players)

So who is up for a game?

Reply on this thread if you are interested with your selections!


----------



## Steff (Dec 4, 2013)

a, 2 MVG
b,14, merv king
c,37, dean winstanley
d,per laursen
e,netherlands

hope thats all good, im in by the way


----------



## Mark T (Dec 4, 2013)

Notes for anyone who isn't into/doesn't know about Darts but still wants to participate...

Generally the higher the seed (the number given next to the names) the higher the probability that the dart player will do well.  Therefore a valid strategy is to pick darts players at the top of their list.

Except for the wild cards, those are random unknowns so select any one.

Category E - Countries - You could argue that selecting England is a no-brainer as with the most players it's most likely that a English person will win the tournament.  But, remember it's divide by 33 and it's also most likely that English players will be knocked out in early stages earning lower amounts of money.


----------



## Riri (Dec 4, 2013)

A=3 Aidrian Leiws
B= 18 Gary Anderson
C= 37 Dean Wynstanley
D= Dennis Lindskjold
E = Netherlands


----------



## Mark T (Dec 4, 2013)

OK, my selection:

A = 1.  Phil Taylor (yes I'm a fan - been watching him since I was a teenager)
B = 11. Justin Pipe
C = 34. Jelle Klaasen
D = Paul Lim
E = Scotland

Any one else want to have a throw?


----------



## FM001 (Dec 4, 2013)

A=1 Phil T
B=9 Rob Thorn
C=45 Ronny Huybrechts
D=Devon Peterson
E=Netherlands


----------



## ypauly (Dec 5, 2013)

a = James Wade
b = Steve Beaton
c = Jamie Lewis
d = Per Laursen
c = Scotland




ETA who's going to do all the maths?


----------



## Steff (Dec 5, 2013)

What's with people picking Scotland 

I'm sure the effort marks taken so far he will sail through doing the maths


----------



## Mark T (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes don't worry - all the calculations are in hand   I'll post some more info up a bit later today.

I'm going to hold entry open till the 12th December such that I'll have time to update the spreadsheet!

Btw; I don't see any reason why partners can't enter as well.  The more the merrier!


----------



## Steff (Dec 5, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Yes don't worry - all the calculations are in hand   I'll post some more info up a bit later today.
> 
> I'm going to hold entry open till the 12th December such that I'll have time to update the spreadsheet!
> 
> Btw; I don't see any reason why partners can't enter as well.  The more the merrier!



my M will put his goes down tomorrow night


----------



## Mark T (Dec 5, 2013)

OK Steff 

In some more information, here is the schedule of play: http://www.pdc.tv/news/article/14m32s9jskyhf11j8ldczws6gv/title/ladbrokes-world-championship-schedule

And for those wanting help with sleeping, here is a direct link to my spreadsheet (view only): https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvgO8eVVGMJrdDhYVFJPaHFCUl9UdjljNUNmaHlyX2c&usp=sharing


----------



## Mark T (Dec 6, 2013)

Any one else want to take part in the competition - non dart fans are welcome as well


----------



## Steff (Dec 7, 2013)

A.  Phil Taylor
B. Justin Pipe
C.Jelle Klaasen
D. Per Laursen
E. England.

This is Steff's better looking other half Martin's picks.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks Steff 

For completeness, I've also added Vicky (Mrs Mark T), who has the following selection:
Simon Whitlock
Justin Pipe
Jelle Klaasen
Zoran Lerchbacher
Australia

I thought I better invite her to play since it was a couple of her suggestions that helped me devise how the game would work


----------



## Nicky1970 (Dec 9, 2013)

OOOOOOOhhhHHHH
Count me in

2. Michael van Gerwin
10. Raymond van Barneveld
37. Dean Winstanley
152. Andree Welger
ENGLAND


----------



## Steff (Dec 9, 2013)

Nicky1970 said:


> OOOOOOOhhhHHHH
> Count me in
> 
> 2. Michael van Gerwin
> ...



Good to see you Hun x


----------



## Mark T (Dec 9, 2013)

Nice to see you Nicky 

And yes, you are all added!


----------



## Mark T (Dec 9, 2013)

So, anyone else want to join in?

This is the entry list and table as it stands:


```
Pos.	Person	        Total	[	Cat. A	Cat. B	Cat. C	Cat. D	Cat. E	]
1	Steff  	        ?0	[	?0	?0	?0	?0	?0	]
2	Riri	        ?0	[	?0	?0	?0	?0	?0	]
3	Mark T    	?0	[	?0	?0	?0	?0	?0	]
4	toby	        ?0	[	?0	?0	?0	?0	?0	]
5	ypauly     	?0	[	?0	?0	?0	?0	?0	]
6	Vicky (Mark T)  ?0	[	?0	?0	?0	?0	?0	]
7	Martin (Steff)  ?0	[	?0	?0	?0	?0	?0	]
8	Nicky1970	?0	[	?0	?0	?0	?0	?0	]
```

Do you fancy joining in for some fun Alan?


----------



## Mark T (Dec 12, 2013)

Last call for any new entries - all are welcome!

The tournament starts tonight!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 12, 2013)

I have no idea, so these are completely random! 

A - James Wade
B - Kevin Painter
C - Mark Dudbridge
D - Dennis Lindskjold
E - Finland


----------



## FM001 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Last call for any new entries - all are welcome!
> 
> The tournament starts tonight!





Hope you mean tomorrow night. Can't wait for the start and tempted to put a tenner on MVG getting a triple, that is championship winner, 9 darter & highest average.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 12, 2013)

toby said:


> Hope you mean tomorrow night. Can't wait for the start and tempted to put a tenner on MVG getting a triple, that is championship winner, 9 darter & highest average.


Yeah I got confused - Sorry 

That's the problem with taking a day off midweek to go see my little boys nativity play.  The rest of the week is a bit confused!


----------



## Steff (Dec 12, 2013)

Gd luck all

I've got 2 quid bet that I do better then OH lol


----------

